# need lighting for 10 gallon



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

hi guys,

i was wandering if anyone could help me find a good cf hood for my 10 gallon tank. it is standard 20" wide tank. some people have told me to get a coralife 36 watt, but i can't find it on the net without getting a 50/50 bulb. i want somthing that comes with a 6700 or 9325 bulb. 

i know that i want a good quality light, but i don't want to go overboard and spend a whole ton of money. but, i am wanting somthing powerful enough to grow glosso and such. Thanks!

oh, and if anyone knows where i can find one, please give a link if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Check out AH supply's 2x13W set/retrofit for a 10 gal. I have 2 of them and I think they work great.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

AHSupply's 36/55w fixture is even better than the 2x 13. I would highly recommend one for a 10g. A 36w bulb is just the right length for a 10. If you want to go crazy, Coralife makes a 96w "Power Quad" that will cover a 10g nicely. It's a LOT of light though.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

If you're awful at woodworking and DIY, then you may want to take a look at the Coralife fixtures (http://hellolights.com/comfluorsys.html). I think it's less expensive than the AHSupply kits and much more attractive looking too. :mrgreen:

The 50/50 bulb is not that bad. If you want some other bulb, then ask the hellolights people to switch bulb for you. I've heard of people doing this. Give them an e-mail and see what they say. The 9325K bulb is overrated! It works better when combined with a whiter light. It looks so ugly when used alone. :-?

You can also get the 24" 2x36W fixture. That gives you the flexibility of as much or as little light as you'd like (2 cords). The extra 4" is nothing major because the mounting legs are adjustable. I have the 24" 65W fixture on my 10G. I wish I had gotten the 2x36W fixture instead.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

thanks guys. i will definately keep looking, but you got me thinking.


----------



## emmagatorone (May 30, 2005)

here is what I just got for my 10g. I'm still very new to planed tanks but was told to get this to get the plants I wanted.. Unfortunately, I am still having problems..

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11418&N=2004+113176


----------



## owengibson (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Russ,
Im using a mechanics " light wand", its a 2x 13W light fixture that I found at Canadiana Tires and you can find the same thing at Wally world for even cheaper ( 25 canadian dollars for 26 watts). If you want fancier bulbs ( they both come with white 6500K) well thats been answered. They even have a built in reflector and a power outlet built into the ballast.

Im putting 3 for a total of 78 W on a 20 gallon...
HTH


----------

